# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Rumus ukuran kolam mempengaruhi besar koi

## Lapendos

Numpang tanya untuk para punggawa koi di sini.

Ada ga rumus besar kolam dapat mempengaruhi pertumbuhan maksimal koi? Ada sisa lahan di belakang rumah sekitar 100x250, kira2 cukup ga buat kolam koi? Kalau panjang kolam 2 meter, berapa panjang maksimal koi dapat tumbuh di sana?

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lapendos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## becak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lapendos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nachacha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

> kolam ajaib
> 
> kolam ini nyata ada dan saya belum berani mengungkapkan jati diri kolam tsb karena perlu ijin dulu dari yg bersangkutan utk di bahas di forum ini, sukur sukur beliau membaca tulisan ini dan mau berbagi disini sehingga para penggemar koi dimana saja dapat menganalisa kenapa bisa demikian.............? 
> 
> dari sekian banyak kolam baru satu kolam tsb saja yg aneh tapi nyata dan membuat segala teori di buku jatuh berguguran.
> 
> saya melihat kolam ini dgn beberapa penggemar ikan koi lainnya cukup banyak saksi yg melihat keajaiban tsb.
> 
> salam koi
> rudy


bikin penasaran nih ..... :P 
postingin pak rudy ... please .....
saya yakin yang punya kolam ajaib ga keberatan pak

----------


## KD

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hauna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## guapo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chris

Bener nih saya juga penasaran, gimana bentuk kolamnya? mudah2 ijinnya keluar cepet dan tlg diupload gmbarnya di sini   ::   ::

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koifishlover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWANRUSLI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seizetheday2610

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

ikut....ikut........ikuuuuutttttttt

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWANRUSLI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Gua sih siap aja...masalahnya ijin nya belum keluar dari tahun lalu.

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dina prima

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## idul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## idul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sora koi

setidaknya ksh ukuran kolam & ukuran ikannya, spy tw ajaibnya tu gmn..

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ratnoadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enuch

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> masa sih Pak? rasanya "jarang" ada yang timbang berat ikan koi... umum nya di ukur panjang nya.
> 
> dan 400 liter volume per ekor, kalau bentuk nya cuma paralon 4" saja gimana?


Mungkin maksut nya 4000 ltr ~ 4000 M3 (~ 4 Ton an) , aman suhu Rizal... sabtu depan saya di jakarta, ada acara keman kita ni?

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wisata Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Om 9KOI dan Om Beearacer yang baik,
jangan meniru saya ......................... itu ngga standard, "over populated" kata orang Jawa. Justru krn ngga tau, ikut lelang terus aja ... lama2 kolamnya penuh. Mau ngurangin sih, tapi koq justru yg kecil2 malah lucu dan menggemaskan, jadi sayang. Yang besar lebih sayang lagi krn jinak.
Dulu 70% isinya showa, sekarang sudah bervariasi. Baru tahu juga kalau ikan jenis ttt makannya lebih rakus dari lainnya.

Mungkin saya perlu buat kolam lebih besar dan mulai selektif ikannya. Jadi kalo suhu2 ingin lihat, malu saya.

Salam dan peace (jangan marahin saya krn kebanyakan ikan ya).  :Thumb:

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Pake uang dong om atau kartu kredit, belum berubah kok.. hahahaaa
> 
> masalah nya masuk nya lebih gampang, hutang dulu pun bisa... 
> tapi kalau keluar nya , susah.. harus banting harga..


Mau keluarnya gampang....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gendi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

>  beneran 9,6 ton 70 ekor om epoe? Rame benerrrr.... Kudu diupload kolamnya om... Pengen ikutan belajar euy


_
Kalau ngga percaya, tanya Om Tri WW ... yang potret ikan._   Benar2 = 104 ekor.  
Saya mau lelang, pertama ... Kujaku,  ......kedua Showa, ketiga ....Mix. Dan kalau KC sudah habis ...... Shiro. Jumlahnya sekitar 60 ekor.
 :Flypig:

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Agus Budianto Aldo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

